# Siri vs S-Voice on Samsung’s Galaxy S III



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2012)

Fairly decent comparison which shows the good and bad points of both voice systems.






> The Verge recently went hands on with Samsung’s new flagship Galaxy S III launched earlier this month and during its review put the device’s new Vlingo-powered “S-Voice” feature up against Siri on the iPhone 4S. Other than the striking resemblance to Siri’s UI and canned responses, the first thing we notice is Siri appears to be much quicker than S-Voice running on the Galaxy S III.
> 
> When asked “Who is the president of France”, Siri quickly asks to search the web, while S-Voice takes a little longer but comes up with the correct answer. However, in most scenarios, both Siri and S-Voice request to search the web for the majority of the same queries. You’ll also notice S-Voice has no problem keeping up with Siri when scheduling appointments, but both have some of the same issues understanding The Verge’s commands.


 
Both are far from perfect but I still firmly believe that voice activated and controlled computing will replace touch and the increasingly antiquated mouse and keyboard.


----------

